# Hi guys.



## J.C.O Goss (May 5, 2014)

Hi. My name is Jeremiah, and I'm a soon-to-be 20 year old (hopefully)  emerging fiction writer. I have little in experience as far as  marketing or publishing goes, but I've been writing pretty much all of  my life. I'm here in hopes that I can learn something about how to use  my passion to make a reliable income, and hone my skills, without  wasting most of my life making nothing, or being totally blown away by  endlessly overwhelming long articles and rants of information I can't  process without getting depressed or giving a headache.


 Also, I'm usually not this open, but I really need help. I also  wouldn't consider it the worst thing ever if I made a friend or two in  my stay here, lol.


----------



## Bishop (May 5, 2014)

Hopefully? Do you plan to age in reverse? Happy soon-to-be-birthday! What kind of stuff do you write?

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Aging in reverse is not recommended.


----------



## Gyarachu (May 5, 2014)

The great thing about the internet is you can be who you are with no inhibitions. I think you'll find this to be quite the friendship-friendly community.

Welcome aboard.
Writing forums: Where all active members have pending lawsuits against Bishop because he makes them laugh so hard they soil all their best breeches and are now demanding restitution.


----------



## J.C.O Goss (May 5, 2014)

No, no, hopefully emerging writer, lol. Thanks for the welcomes, guys, and to answer Bishop's question, I have a soft spot for fantasy, sci-fi, and action/adventure with touches of romance and occasionally horror. But, my passion is general fiction and I've written/read just about every genre there is to be written, and my main project, which will be a series of novels someday if I can make it happen, touches upon pretty much every genre in some way.


----------



## Greimour (May 5, 2014)

J.C.O Goss said:


> Hi. My name is Jeremiah, and I'm a soon-to-be 20 year old (hopefully)  emerging fiction writer.



Hey Jeremiah, is the hope you will live to be 20 or that you will emerge as a fictional writer? ^_^
Just thought I would point out - if you write fiction, you are already a fictional writer - just not a published one. That doesn't make you any less of a writer though. A climber climbs, a runner runs, a golfer golfs and a writer writes. Hobby pleasure or profit - the act of doing is the determining factor for you being an "are" - "You are a writer if you write."
Welcome to the forum. 

Everything you could want can be found here, but know the work for making your dream come true is no less demanding than working a rigorous 9-5 with crappy lunchtime breaks and poor pay. In fact, some would argue that being an author is harder and takes more work.

Be positive, proud, creative, happy and productive... eventually... what you seek will become reality. Those long overwhelming articles and information overload threads et cetera - just learn to bite size. There are no shortcuts when the road you walk is a straight line. Taking the perceived short cut is usually the longer road with twists and bends everywhere. 

Where there is a will, there is a way... ask and you shall receive.


~Kev.

Edit:

P.S. Just seen the replies of Bishop and yourself... your Novels touching all genres... sounds like my cup of tea. I say often that Genre's are not confined within themselves... so it would be nice to have the perfect example in the world of publicized books <3


----------



## J.C.O Goss (May 5, 2014)

Greimour said:


> Hey Jeremiah, is the hope you will live to be 20 or that you will emerge as a fictional writer? ^_^
> Just thought I would point out - if you write fiction, you are already a fictional writer - just not a published one. That doesn't make you any less of a writer though. A climber climbs, a runner runs, a golfer golfs and a writer writes. Hobby pleasure or profit - the act of doing is the determining factor for you being an "are" - "You are a writer if you write."
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Haha, thank you very much. I realize it will be hard work, and in fact until recently had no intention of even publishing, but regardless of how difficult it's gonna be, I'll be the happiest person alive if I can turn my writing into any kind of respectable income. I appreciate the advice though, you make a lot of sense. I was hoping joining a community or two like this would help me figure some stuff out, and so far I'm not being disappointed.


----------



## Pandora (May 5, 2014)

Hi Jeremiah, I think you will enjoy the feed back here and learn much. After ten posts you can share your work for critique. So take a look around, maybe comment or join in a discussion, welcome to WF, I look forward to getting to know you better.

Pandi


----------



## InstituteMan (May 5, 2014)

Hi back at you, Jeremiah. Welcome aboard!


----------



## GeeDubayou (May 6, 2014)

Hello neighbor.
Welcome to WF. Ive always wanted to be a history teacher, but sadly...my favorite points in history, are not study material in school and not taught.
Being a WWII living historian has granted me the ability to be a teacher of WWII history which is a favorite timeframe of mine. I enjoy anything relating to WWII. Im not being paid to do this, but to be able to do it and pass on the knowledge of what our veterans endured, and to talk to the general public and allow them to ask questions is reward enough.....
Keep on writing my friend. Youll make it


----------



## J Anfinson (May 7, 2014)

Hey there! It's always good to have another enthusiastic young person join the ranks. Welcome to the site and if there's anything I can help you with, let me know.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 7, 2014)

Welcome and SALUTATIONS!


----------



## aj47 (May 7, 2014)

Hi there.  

I hope you like meeting new people on the Internet because there are a lot of good folks here.  As has been pointed out, after ten posts, we give you the keys to your profile and permissions to start your own threads. This is precautionary as bots and spammers/scammers are becoming more sophisticated about making intro posts and so we need to give you (and other neophytes) a mini Turing test.   You're lookin' good so far. 

Welcome to the WF.


----------

